# older merckx carbon



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi 

I know the axm and exm were top of the range once but i also hear they ride too harsh.
Anyone have experience with the others and where that were positioned in the line up?
Im looking at either the 1xm 3xm and possibly the sxm.
They also appear to be cheaper than the axm and exm too so wondering which way to go. i like a stiff frame for my 85kg weight and would rather not spend all my cash on n axm priced frame.
Thanx in advance


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

AXM doesnt even vaguely ride harsh, dunno where you would have heard something like that. I have AXM, Ridley Noah, Cervelo P4, and Cervelo S1 and previous bikes include an S-Works E5.... the AXM is by far the best ride of the bunch of them. also, puzzled by your need for a stiff frame but not a harsh ride. It's not EXACTLY the same thing but stiff mainly equals harsher. you have to trade off a little.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

here is one i did not know existed !


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

I had AXM and found it very comfortable. It is a shame they still do not make them, especially coming from Belgium. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

latman said:


> here is one i did not know existed !


Didn't Donnay make tennis rackets ( I assume carbon) back in the day?
I've seen Merckx Hotta carbon framesets from the '90's as well.
Certainly not mainstream!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I know a lot of non-cycling carbon fab was done in Belgium, I think ATR had some of their stuff subcontracted there. 

The guy selling the frames above had several really unique ones on EBay. It looks like he bought up all the leftovers when they shut the place down.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I know a lot of non-cycling carbon fab was done in Belgium, I think ATR had some of their stuff subcontracted there.
> 
> The guy selling the frames above had several really unique ones on EBay. It looks like he bought up all the leftovers when they shut the place down.


In my opinion, the guy who bought those framesets worked at the EM Meise factory or was a major vendor for Eddy back in the day. I was blown away when I saw the framesets, NOS uber rare and state of the art materials and design for the time period even though Merckx didn't have the resources to fabricate said bikes at the time. IMHO, Eddy had the forward thinking to try and test new designs and materials, whether or not it panned out.


----------

